# Welders ???



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a Lincoln 110 mig with bottles both CO2 and mix. I used to have a 220 unit but my shop was broken into so I replaced it with the 110 unit. 

Problem ..... I was told that 110 unit would weld just fine...but I seem to not be getting as deep of penetration as I would with my 220 . Is it me or the unit ??


I also have a stick welder. So on my heavy welding I am covered.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

The unit. Mix will give cleaner welds and better penetration then straight CO2, you'll need to bevel and pre heat or save it for 10 gage and lower. Why both Co2 and 75/25?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a miller where i can use 110 or 220v. With it on 110 i can weld up to 3/16" thick with good penetration. Thicker materials will require it plugged into 220. You'll get better penetration with flux core according to Buff and what i've read. The 75 argon / 25 co2 is what i use for the lighter stuff to get nicer beads with minimal spatter.

Nothing better than a higher quality machine to work with....


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice little overview. http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/articles/Proper-welding-wire-selection/


----------



## H&NServices (Feb 24, 2014)

Look into longevity welders. There not a killer by any means but I've used a few at friends shops and for the price they are extremely nice units. I've been looking at one for home use


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

basher;1988741 said:


> The unit. Mix will give cleaner welds and better penetration then straight CO2, you'll need to bevel and pre heat or save it for 10 gage and lower. Why both Co2 and 75/25?


I have CO2 from beer kegs and 75/25 was two free bottles. I noticed cleaner welds with the mix.

Sounds like I am expecting too much from the unit.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Dogplow Dodge;1988768 said:


> I have a miller where i can use 110 or 220v. With it on 110 i can weld up to 3/16" thick with good penetration. Thicker materials will require it plugged into 220. You'll get better penetration with flux core according to Buff and what i've read. The 75 argon / 25 co2 is what i use for the lighter stuff to get nicer beads with minimal spatter.
> 
> Nothing better than a higher quality machine to work with....


I might have to look into a unit like that !! sounds nice


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

leigh;1988779 said:


> Nice little overview. http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/articles/Proper-welding-wire-selection/


great info !! first time I read that

Thank you all !!!!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/mig-welding-videos.html


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

On a Call;1988738 said:


> I have a Lincoln 110 mig with bottles both CO2 and mix. I used to have a 220 unit but my shop was broken into so I replaced it with the 110 unit.
> 
> Problem ..... I was told that 110 unit would weld just fine...but I seem to not be getting as deep of penetration as I would with my 220 . Is it me or the unit ??
> 
> I also have a stick welder. So on my heavy welding I am covered.


You will never get the same penetration on thicker plate with a 110v machine as you would with a 220v. The guy that sold it to you was full of $h!t. 
I have a Lincoln 140 http://www.lincolnelectric.com/en-us/equipment/mig-Welders/Pages/mig-welders.aspx with a bottle on it running .030" wire. 
It's a very capable machine for anything 3/16" and under. I say you spend some time and burn some wire to understand what the machine can do. You can weld 1/4" and get good penetration with proper prep and approach.

I also have a Lincoln 256 http://lincolnelectric.com/en-us/Equipment/Pages/product.aspx?product=K3068-2(LincolnElectric) running .035" Flux-core for heavier work and welding outside. This machine is very capable for deep penetration in 1/2" plate which the thickest I deal with.

I also weld sheet metal/lighter gauge material which why I have a 110v machine, it's also nice having one machine on gas and one running Flux-core wire.



leigh;1988779 said:


> Nice little overview. http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/articles/Proper-welding-wire-selection/


Very good OV


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

With the welder its not so much the volt input put the amp output that you are looking for.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Higher Voltage also means higher Amps available though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

On a Call;1988818 said:


> I have CO2 from beer kegs and 75/25 was two free bottles. I noticed cleaner welds with the mix.
> 
> Mix provides cleaner arc, better penetration, less splatter.
> 
> Sounds like I am expecting too much from the unit.


Theoretically you can weld anything with that machine if you prep it properly. bevel, preheat, multiple stringers, stay within duty cycle, etc would allow you to do about whatever you needed. But it surely isn't the optimum machine.

In the real world, install .23/25 bare wire and run 75/25, the machine will give you better "bite." we use that combo in the field for handrail work (sch 40 1 1/4" black iron pipe.) Those machines are excellent for SS mig also, beware you need tri-mix for SS mig, 75/25 won't cut it.

The little dual voltage 180amp machines are better but still IMO max at 3/16 though you can get a decent weld on 1/4 with proper preparation.

For a single shop machine it's hard to bet machines like the Lincoln power MIG 256, Hobart ironman 230, Millermatic 252 class welder. They will run .035 E-70s all day long and are capable of welding up to 3/8 mild steel plate single pass with a decent duty cycle and are will handle .045 for faster disposition rates and an Aluminum spool gun.

I HIGHLY recommend the bernard type twist consumables opposed to the tweco/lincoln style screw contactor tips. Easier to adjust the gas diffuser to contact tip relationships to help control purge, starts and burnback plus they're MULCH more durable, easier to change and lower cost.

We use varying equipment depending on the job requirements.

110 volt, 100-140 amp machines with .025 E-70s or SS wire for light sheet, auto panels, etc. They will also run silicone bronze if you want to do low temp work (steel fender flares, panel replacement, easy to work, low warpage, EXPENSIVE)

220 volt 250 or greater machines, .035 E-70s (most of the time) for about anything between 18 gage and 3/8 plate. normally only run 200 amp guns for operator ease and maneuverability, flip it out for a larger gun for large projects. We keep one set up with an Aluminum spool gun.

For 100% open butt, less then clean, thick sections, badly out of position, test quality or specialty applications we go to SMAW, or a combo of TIG root with jetweld** caps or E-70s*** caps, MIG roots with jetweld** caps or 5P* roots with ........yes jetweld** caps.

*5P-6010; Fast freeze
**Jetweld; either 7018, 7024 or 7028 low hydrogen rod, depending on position and required deposition rates.
***Standard MIG wire alloy specification



BUFF said:


> Higher Voltage also means higher Amps available though.



Welders don't produce power, they *Transform*, or *Invert* it they will not put out more then comes in. It requires about 72 open current volts to produce an arc. After that the voltage requirements change with wire size, arc length, stick out, etc fluctuations of those effect the amount of amperage available.


----------

